
Danish researchers develop embarassingly simple Covid19 test - turtleswaydown
http://cphpost.dk/?p=112522
======
LockAndLol
Source: [https://en.ssi.dk/news/news/2020/03-ssi--solves-essential-
co...](https://en.ssi.dk/news/news/2020/03-ssi--solves-essential-
covid19-testing-deficiency-problem)

